# Smithsonian Channel HD



## bluegras (Jan 31, 2008)

Could we see Smithsonian Channel HD coming to dish network?i would like to see it go into Dish Platium.Thanks


----------



## DavidMi (Aug 24, 2009)

I was there before... what's with you and bad HD channels anyways?


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Had it, low viewship, it's gone.


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

And why bg thinks coming to these sites & making these useless, repetitive (annoying) posts is going to change things is beyond me - maybe, uh contacting his *actual, provider* would be more prudent...


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Yeah, same exact posts on other sites at the same time.


----------



## Rduce (May 16, 2008)

I am going to speculate that his postings are derisory in nature and only done so with the oblique intention of elevating his post count. 

Sort of like this one…


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

We have a 2011 HD thread... Let's keep posting there, and not creating new threads.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=187996


----------

